# Calling all Hoosiers!



## randomequine (Nov 19, 2010)

HorseOfCourse said:


> Hey guys! I'm from Indiana, and I love to meet horsey-people around me!
> 
> So I was just wondering:
> What part of Indiana are you from?
> ...


I'm Lindsay 

I'm from Northeastern Indiana, but go to school in central indiana. I have one horse that I kind of just play with at the moment. I teach riding lessons and am currently not riding due to a shoulder injury (BLECH!). I don't particularly like the show environment myself, but have shown dressage in the past because I love it and take students to hunter/jumper shows 

I shop at a store called Painted Pony near Fort Wayne -- it's amazing and Conna (the owner) is so nice and helpful!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, Lindsay! It's great to meet you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, my name is Sam. I'm from Monroe co. IN, and I barrel race. I barrel race all over IN really, sometimes out of state sometimes. I have 3 horses of my own. And my favorite place to shop is Maine's in Seymour


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, Sam! Nice to meet you!
I enoy barrel racing too, but I've only been able to do 4-H barrel racing so far. How did you get into barrel racing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

HorseOfCourse said:


> Hi, Sam! Nice to meet you!
> I enoy barrel racing too, but I've only been able to do 4-H barrel racing so far. How did you get into barrel racing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 My grandparents, great grandpa, aunt, cousins, uncle, and of course my mom all barrel race. I was being lead around the barrels at shows in pee wee class before I had my own pony to ride.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

That's awesome!  I'm the only one in my family that rides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi! I'm Kira, I live in North Eastern IN(working on moving to VA, but we are keeping the house) with our 11 horses, 2 dogs, 1 cat, and A pet goose.

3 of the horses are mine, Shaffiek, Chip(who is free to good home) and Poe. And I take care of our pulling team aswell because someone has too . One of the Dogs is mine, her name is Trouble, she goes with me everywhere!

For our horse stuff we usually go to Rural King in Angola, or ask the Amish if they can tool something together. We dont really have much tack, just the stuff we braught here from NM, and a couple pieces we have picked up over the years.

I dont show, just the thought of it makes me cringe.
Thats only a tiny part of it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, Kira Nice to meet you!
If you decide you need help getting rid of Chip, please feel free to let me know. Though I'm not looking for a new horse, I could post him onto my 4-H group's page. He's a looker, so it would be hard for them to pass him up.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey, I'm Jennifer and I live in Indianapolis. I own a coming 5 year old Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse named Jack. I board him and work part time at the barn to help pay his rent. I do groundwork, exercise, and show for the BO.(I used to start the youngsters under saddle but due to back issues I pass them off when they reach that point and then take over again once they're started. I mostly show Saddle Seat, but I've shown Western a few times as well. 

I mostly ride Jack for pleasure, he has nearly flawless conformation and beautiful movement but he doesn't care much for showing,lol. I am super excited about this coming show season, the 3 year old stallion I've been working with since birth will make his debut and I can't wait! I seriously would give up a few toes to own him, maybe a pinky or two.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, Jennifer. It's great to meet you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Another Hoosier here. I am down in Shelbyville. I have 3 horses and maybe one on the way. lol We are going to look at her tomorrow.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello, nice to meet you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

HorseOfCourse said:


> Hi, Kira Nice to meet you!
> If you decide you need help getting rid of Chip, please feel free to let me know. Though I'm not looking for a new horse, I could post him onto my 4-H group's page. He's a looker, so it would be hard for them to pass him up.


If you want some more background info on him:
We got him 2 years ago, and have been working with him ever since.
He has ossification on his left back pastern, causing him to be lame.
I dont know WHAT his last owner did to him but he is extremely head shy, and nervious around certain people, and he can be a pain to catch. Even after 2 YEARS of working with him.

He is really good with other horses/animals though, especially with young horses.
He would make someone a really great looking pasture pet/companion horse.


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

HorseOfCourse said:


> Hey guys! I'm from Indiana, and I love to meet horsey-people around me!
> 
> So I was just wondering:
> What part of Indiana are you from?
> ...



Hello Fellow hoosiers! My name is Danielle, and I am from Northwest Indiana, (or, as my creative writing teacher once put it, the armpit of the USA!). I currently just ride for fun, but hopefully in the spring i can start showing at some local open shows and maybe some baby dressage shows at Hoosier Horse Park. I own one horse and I love him to bits! There are only a few places around to buy horse stuff, but they're all expensive! Lol! I buy my normal stuff at Jake's Feed, TSC, or Karps!


Bryanne, if we are thinking about the same Tony's, geeze. I LOVE to go looking there, but it's expensive! haha


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, Danielle! And yes, it has to be the same Tony's because it costs me an arm and a leg. But I like the things they have there, and I buy my bigger things like saddles and such at other places. It's great to meet you!
And thanks for the info, Kira; I'll let you know if anyone says anything!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

New Hoosier here. 

We moved from KY to IN this past June and I got my first horse Dec. 3rd. We're in Paoli. BarrellRacer - if you're driving to Seymour, you must not be that far from me!

When I took lessons (as a teenager), I did a little showing but can't remember much of what I did or what I was even taught (English). I ride for sheer joy of it. Since getting Chili, I've only been on her twice. Once when I was looking at her to purchase and the second time was the ONLY half way decent warm day we've had this month.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to Indiana
Youre about 4 hours away from me. And isn't Indiana weather annoying? I dislike it a lot.


----------

